# bwi-firmware-kmod



## Four (May 17, 2014)

I've installed FreeBSD 10 Release, grabbed the 10.0 kernel src via svn, used portsnap fetch, extract, and update. Connected via ethernet. Included  if_bwi_load="YES" in loader.conf. I've sucessfully installed other ports, including the required b43fwcutter, and my src exists in /usr/src.

When I try to make install bwi-firmware-kmod I get "requires kernel source files in /usr/src" which they clearly do. Help?


----------

